# Suggestions on things to do with a large air blower.



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a co-worker who was taking a large airblower, that was used to blow up a kids slide thing, to the dump. It is mountable. Other than that, all I know is that it sais Model:W-2L Air Pump 115V AC, 60Hz,3.8A. And it blow pretty hard. I saw Halloween written all over it...just don't know what I should use it for. Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

make a claustrophobia tunnel. That would be awesome!

this is the closest think I could find on youtube!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

DIY foam machine?






(I don't think this is the 100% optimal set-up, but does show some of the basics)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

You could make a giant faux flame bonfire with some orange material and a few lights...


----------

